# How to Build a Formula for Improvement



## Bob White (Jun 12, 2011)

This morning, in church, I was inspired to by the words of our pastor in steps to take to develop a deeper and more personal relationship with God. As I listened to his message I could see how many of the things in his sermon might apply to what we do in kenpo.
1. Meditation- Take the time to clear our heads before class so that we may truly listen and learn. Take a few moments after class to absorb what the lesson was and how we can apply it to our art.
2. Imagination- Think about what type of martial artist we want to be, and not put limitations on ourselves.
3. Inspiration- Who and what will help us on our journey and stay encouraged as we seek improvement. To help us know that we often get inspiration through perspiration.
4. Preparation- How can I set myself up for the most productive mat time? We dont want to mistake activity for achievement. 
5. Dedication- What harmful or unproductive activities could we give up in order to realize our goals? Half of knowing what we want is knowing what we have to give up, to get it. Ed Parker
6. Application- Monitoring our progress and keeping a record of improvements.

I believe that using this could help in empowering ourselves and being actively involved in our own progress. I dont believe we can just sit back and wait for improvement we have to the steps necessary to insure it.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thannk you, Mr. White. Very true & helpful. I will print this for quick referrence.

God bless,

James


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this. I discussed it with my wife last night and we both talked about how we could apply these tips to each of our individual careers.


-Rob


----------



## Bob White (Jun 13, 2011)

Saturday June 25th at our studio we will be hosting a special event. Andy Hill, former President of CBS Entertainment will be having a Q and A from 1:30-4pm. His web site is www.andyhillspeaks.com Some of you have listened to him speak before at our BWI Banquet. There is no charge for this event and there is only one requirement. He asked that if someone were to attend, he would like them to have read a book about Coach John Wooden. I personally have learned so much about teaching from Coach Wooden and from my conversations with Andy Hill. If you are in the Southern Ca. area and you are interested in being a better teacher, I hope you make a decision to attend.
Respectfully,
Bob White
1125 Victoria  suite b
Costa Mesa, Ca. 92627
www.bwkenpo.com


----------

